# A Christmas wreath.. modified.



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

I used a clipart Wreath that came with Aspire for this piece, than inserted some salmon that I designed in Aspire for that special fishy wreath theme thing.. It is 21.5 " wide and carved from 2.6 ' thick spruce on the Shark Hd.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Scott.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Quite unique. I like it.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Very nice, Scott. Projects like this make me envious of all you CNC owners.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

premium work...
can you tell us more about how you did the finishing???


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Regarding the finish. If you look close there are some fibers that should have been hand sanded off, and stood up during the painting finishing. I have since sanded those off. attached are pictures of the Aspire 3D image and the piece as it was when it came out of the CNC machine.

I did do some hand carving, mostly with a long 1/8 dremel gouge to create under cuts on many of the leaves and some of the salmon. the entire piece was than painted black with acrylic paints. ( this helps later with the shadow areas). After that paint dried i hand painted the salmon and the ribbon with white acrylic, followed by the actual final colors. 

last was a coat of Marine spar varnish from helmsman. This tends to yellow the finish, and age it, lending an antique look that I like. It also is UV resistant incase this hangs out doors. and that is all I got.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

How long would that take to carve, Scott?


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

jw2170 said:


> How long would that take to carve, Scott?


The fine carve run, .25 ball nose ran just under 5 hours. It was a very thick carve, so lots of vertical vectors. Than a quick inside profile .25 " end mill cut 7 minutes, and a 17 minute . 25 minute outside profile. That is all on a Shark with max 200 " carving speed.


----------

